# Gracie's Eye Surgery is Tomorrow



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Gracie's eye surgery is tomorrow. I'm a bit nervous. Hope all goes well. I know she is good hands. Today, I will be giving her a bath and getting her ready for 2 weeks of recovery.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Karen, I'll be thinking of you and Gracie tomorrow. 

I think nervousness is bound to be there, but rest assured that you've done your homework and you know she is in good hands.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good luck sweet little Gracie. And hugs to you Karen. You have so much worry on your plate right now-- But I too know Gracie will be just fine.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck Gracie! Puppy kisses from Mijo and Guapo!

Connie


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Karen - I didn't know you had decided to go the surgery route. Good luck little Gracie.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing Gracie a safe surgery and healthy speedy recovery!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Karen, it's on my calendar. I'll be praying for the precious little sweetie.
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good thoughts and fast heeling sent your way. Please keep us posted as soon as you hear that she is well.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sending healing vibes in your direction. I hope the next two weeks go quickly for you and Gracie.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My best to you and Gracie for a successful surgery and quick recovery!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Saying a prayer for sweet Gracie and sending hugs to you, Karen! :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Gracie....:angel:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Karen,Gracie and family:grouphug:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

good luck gracy, i am sure everything will go just great.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Karen, I'll be thinking of you and Gracie tomorrow. I hope she has a successful surgery and an easy recovery.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Karen, 

Will say a prayer for your and Gracie!! And be sending happy healing thoughts your way.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You and Gracie are on my prayer list. I hope her recovery will go well.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie and Chelsie send get-well-soon lickies to Gracie, 
and a hug from me to you!:hug:
Suzy


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodluck Gracie!!!!

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, I will be thinking of you both tomorrow.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Karen we're sending good wishes to you and Gracie. Keep us updated please


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope all went well and Gracie is back home resting.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sending positive vibes out to you and Gracie today.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Karen

We are keeping Gracie in our thoughts and prayers today. :kiss:
:grouphug:
Kara and Gucci


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I know how nervous I was when Milo had his hip surgery. We're thinking of you and Gracie today.

Joyce


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sending you and Gracie good thoughts.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Wishing Gracie well during and after her surgery. I'm sure you are vary anxious to get it over with. I'll say a little prayer for you both.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks so much for your warm thoughts and prayers. I just got through taking her in. This specialist clinic really impresses me. Last night they called and said they had to do 2 diabetic dogs before her. So, they thought she would be more comfortable at home. It was 10:30 when I took her in. It was so nice having her home for the morning rather than a place that she doesn't want to be. They said the surgery should take 1 to 1-1/2 hours. She should be ready to come home by 4 or 5 p.m. Can't wait to hear she is doing OK.

I'll let you know how she does and maybe even forward a picture of her after. I'm not expecting a pretty sight, but the end result should be completely worth it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, I hope the surgery goes well and that Gracie recovers quickly!!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Gracie's Mom said:


> Last night they called and said they had to do 2 diabetic dogs before her. So, they thought she would be more comfortable at home. It was 10:30 when I took her in.


Wow! That sounds like they really care about her comfort. Very nice!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Prayers for you and Gracie.*


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Anxious to hear how it went and sending prayers your way......


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thinking of you and Gracie......:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Been praying for little Gracie's successful surgery and speedy recovery :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Been praying for little Gracie's successful surgery and speedy recovery :hug:


Me too!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got word from the doctor. Gracie did wonderfully under anesthesia (a concern with her liver condition), and they said everything went well. They are just putting her back into anesthesia recovery right now. Yippee!!! I get to pick her up at 5 p.m. (MST). I'm hoping she will not be in too much pain tonight. They gave her a local - so that will help ease the pain for about 8 hours. I'm hoping they have other pain meds for her in case I need them.

Thanks for your prayers!! I'm sure she will be fine as long as I can get her to tolerate her elizabethan collar for 2 weeks. At least she'll really scare those squirrels now with that huge collar on. LOL ound:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, Karen, I bet you are so relieved! I sure am! Wonderful news!
hugs
Carole


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wonderful new Karen!! I am sure you will be so happy to pick your little girl up!! I remember when Lexi had her eye surgery, I was SO afraid to get her, and how she would look, but she looked wonderful, and handled it very well. Of course the collar was not her favorite thing, but I was very diligent at making her keep it on, so she did not scratch anything. I hope that Gracie has a good night tonight!!
Keep us up to date!
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay! It's done! now you will have no more procedures hanging over your head for your little Gracie. Sending prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So glad to read this update! I bet the next hour will drag by, but I'm glad it is only an hour before you can get her now.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear the good news about Gracie. I hope you both have a good night.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes. She is very groggy tonight. She was shivering a bit and covered her with a blanket. Here are a couple of snapshots of her tonight. She can open her eyes a bit wider, but this gives you an idea of what they did. It look SOOOO much better than what I was expecting. Her stitches come out in 12 days. She has to keep that elizabethan collar on the entire time. That stinks!!!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh poor baby. Glad she is doing well. Extra belly rubs tonight.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry Karen, what did Gracie have done? My older mix just had lens removed this summer. She looks sooo sleepy in those pics. Poor baby!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: Get well soon Gracie!:hug:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

micki2much said:


> I'm sorry Karen, what did Gracie have done? My older mix just had lens removed this summer. She looks sooo sleepy in those pics. Poor baby!


 She had little microscopic hairs rubbing her eye. They were not allowing tears to go down her nasal passage. Instead they would spill onto her face. (Some of her hair under her eyes already stopped growing due to always being damp. Hopefully they will grow back in) So, they froze those hairs and then pulled her eye open a bit wider to avoid that happening to other hairs. You can't see they've made the opening wider at this point because they had to stitch most of that closed to alleviate the pressure and pulling on the healing area. Her opening will be bigger than the pictures show when they take the stitches out. Make sense? This surgery is really not only for the tear annoyance, though it is about 80% effective with that. Yeah!!!! If we didn't opt for surgery, it may have caused scratching on her cornea in the future.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen - hope Gracie feels better soon, she is just soooo cute!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh I was I was there, I love to baby a fur-baby after surgery. So glad it's done and she is on her way to recovery. Please place a gentle kiss on her for me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh, poor little thing. 12 days seems like it is going to be long with that cone. I hope she rests and recovers quickly.

Amanda


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ohhhh, poor Gracie! Hugs to both of you!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Sending healing vibes for Gracie!! Such a sweetheart.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to read Karen that Gracie is doing reasonably well. I bet it is just a relief to get this behind you. Only good days are ahead----:thumb: The 12 days will drag on but just think how much better she'll be and feel just a few weeks from now!:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen~ What a little angel. Bless her heart! Hugs to you and continued prayers for a very easy, quick recovery for Gracie. :hug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Aww, look at the sweetie! Belly rubs from me and ear lickies from Vinny and Lulu!
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, that cute little thing looks so tired and sleepy in those pics. I'm glad the surgery is over and that is off your mind. I sure hope she recovers quickly....then you both can do a happy dance in 12 days !!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh poor baby Gracie! That looks pretty painful... I hope she feels better soon. :hug:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh Karen, those pictures make your heart melt. So glad to know she's ok


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Karen-

She's adorable! I hope she's on the mend quickly!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Feel better soon Gracie. 
Licks from Max and Bessie.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

What a little doll she is! Her pictures just say it all, don't they? Many blessings on Gracie! I'm sooo glad it all went so well. Now we just need her to bounce back. YAY! Gracies! :whoo:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks so much you guys!!

Gracie is doing extremely well today. There are a few goopies in her eye - kind of bloody, but that is to be expected. She will probably have bruising soon they say. She is on pain meds, so I'm sure that is making her feel better. She has her little tail up and everything. She is even feeling well enough to do a few tricks - shake, lay down, high 5's, etc. (not roll over or jump through my arms - that would be hard to do with a cone!!) But she jumped up on the couch with her cone - can you imagine!! It is so hard to slow these guys down.

My only concern is - she hasn't drank ANY water!!!!! She will eat, but not drink. I think I'm going to put some water in a dropper and force her a bit. I have to take the cone off eat because she can't get to the bowl. Of course, I watch her like a hawk - so she won't scratch her eyes. Any suggestions on the water?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Karen, can she reach the water bowl? 
I hate those cones too. Is there anyway the cone can be cut shorter so it doesn't stick out as far and yet she can't get to her eyes?
When Vinny and Lulu came home with their cones I took them off but that of course meant I had to be having them with me all the time watching them. If they tried to lick I said NO and they would stop and they eventually stopped trying. It may be a lot different with the eyes though. I know you have to be REAL careful with her sweet little eyes.
I would probably try the dropper with the water too.
Gracie has such a happy little personality. You must be a proud mommy. We know you're a good mommy!!!
Carole


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Carole - I thought about cutting the cone, but I thought it might make it sharp and then cut her. If I give her water through the dropper she seems to be annoyed and turns the other direction. I don't want to give her too much, but I just managed to put about 2 teaspoons down her. Of course, she thinks I'm drowning her!! I just thought of something, I have that real nice water bottle licky thingy (LOL - I can't think of the name of it). She never really figured it out, but now just may be the to try again.

I let her have breaks without the cone. If she's not eating then she wants to rub them. So mostly I just hold her that way I can pull her paw away from her face. I can't imagine having my eyes sewn together and swollen. I'd want to scratch and rub them, too!! Thank goodness she is sleeping most of the time still. They said her soft tissue will be real tender and that is probably wearing her out.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Can you put her water in a raised dish? I have used the stainless steel buckets for dogs that need to wear a cone because it raises the water level and they can still get the cone around the pail.

If you have a sturdy bowl that is a little taller, you can try that too. In the meantime, I think the dropper is a wise idea.

Here is an image of the pails, but my apologies for the size of the graphic. I am not going to resize it.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Good idea, Kimberly! I think I will have figure something out because I'm going to have to leave her alone some time during that 12 day period!! My dilemma is that her cone is so tiny - it's like a cat cone. I think the bucket would have to be smaller than her opening. I'm going to search my house for something that will work. Thanks!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I wouldn't cut the cone down. It's important to keep her paws away from those eyes while they heal. Try the water bottle thing. I have ALOT of experience with doggies in cones and the water bottle has worked best for us. You could put a bit of peanut butter on the likker part to get her started. Another thing you can try is ice cubes or even a wet washrag for her to chew and suck on. She does look very good post surgery.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen, sending get well real soon wishes to Gracie!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Karen, Gracey looks adorably pathetic... poor little woof. About the water, two thoughts---can you add water to her food to get some liquid in her? And what about those water bottles that a lot of people on the forum use?

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3259&highlight=water+bottle&page=2

Here is Kara's Gucci girl modeling how it works.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Missy - this is exactly what I was talking about. I have one, and I will be getting it out. I should soak her crunchies for 15 minutes before I give them to her. You guys are great with ideas.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ooops I missed that in your post... reading too fast, while trying to do my job ... LOL...just can't stay away from the forum.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Karen, 

You can always try just letting her drink from a human water bottle, they seem to get a kick out of 'our' stuff, or even set down a cup with water and let her drink, I think that would be small enough to work in the cone.

For some reason, I've noticed they don't drink much when they don't feel good, maybe that is just their natural reaction?

LOL @ Gucci's picture, it cracks me up but its still there, same spot, probably same wine! 

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that little Gracie is feeling like playing and eating post surgery. We'll be sending all good thoughts for a quick 2 weeks and a speedy recovery for her!

How did you and your vet know she had this problem and realize it needed to be treated? My Coopers eyes are almost always damp with tear like wetness down his face.

Beverly


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

thoughts and prayers to both of you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just caught up with this thread. Aww, poor baby. I'm planting a very gently cyber kiss on her sweet face. I hope the next two weeks go fast for you both. God bless.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If she hasn't been using a water bottle before this, it may be a bit stressful on both of you to get her used to it (if she doesn't take to it right away). 

Kara has a good suggestion in recommending a glass! If you have a sturdy glass or even a coffee mug you can fill up, that will probably work the best. You'll just need to make sure it is full for her so she can drink from it easily.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen, sorry for being so late. But it looks like little Gracie is a little fighter and will be back to her cute little self with the your support. Hope you can figure something out for her water...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope she's doing better today and drinking more.

:kiss:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

How's little Gracie today?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking to see how Gracie is doing today.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww sweet Gracie!!
I hope she is feeling better now, and that you have figured out your water situation.
I know firsthand how tough it is to have a furbaby in a cone for so long! But hang in there, each day it gets better!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for checking in on Gracie. She is acting fine, but I think I'm going to have to call the vet tomorrow. She eats, but she won't drink - STILL!!! I'm wondering if she is getting dehydrated. I've tried a tall glass of water (full), the bottle, putting water on her crunchied (she eats a few, but she knows I will give her chicken baby food - so I can get enough food in her so she can take her medicine. She she holds out for that). I force her to drink by putting water in a dropper, but she hates that. I'm not afraid of continuing to do that, but I don't know how much is too much. What are the signs of dehydration in dogs? She is not peeing very often.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, to check if Gracie is dehydrated, look at her gums. Press them and see if the pink color comes back quickly. If it does, she is fine but if it takes a while to come back then she is dehydrated. Why don't you try to put some water in the baby food if you know she will eat that? I think it's still a good idea to call the vet and maybe he will have some more ideas.

I hope Gracie gets better soon!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, Lina! I did put water in the chicken baby food. She even resisted that a while, and I dipped my finger in it and she ate it until it was gone. (What a worried Mom would do.) She was quite lathargic last night and this morning, and I was beginning to worry. But finally she is up and eating her crunchies soaked with water. She was even jumping up a bit to play. My guess is that she is still not feeling 100% and it is wearing her down a bit even on pain medication. I know she'll be OK when she is healed. 

Counting the days until the stitches are out. I've been watching her closely most of the day and have had her cone off for a break. When I can't pay that close attention though, it must go back on.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen, I'm so ticked that I'm very behind because I totally missed this thread!!! :frusty: I didn't even know little Gracie was needing eye surgery!! That's what I get for being too busy. Not to mention, there are so many new threads, that even ones from a day or two ago, get pushed back on other pages and I never see them. 

Anyhoooooo...... I'm glad to read that Gracie is healing well, though the cone thing is always a PITA! :suspicious: I'm glad to hear she's up to most of her usual antics. lol


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thought I would report - Gracie is doing wonderful. I cannot believe the improvement on her face already. It is like night and day. I was pretty much shampooing Gracie's face EVERY SINGLE DAY before - and sometimes that hardly seemed enough - it would almost always be wet and would dry like glue to her hair. 

I washed her face Wednesday morning before surgery, and I did again just today -5 days later. (Who would have thought that this is probably normal!!!) It didn't desperately need it, but some hairs were pointing every which way and I wanted to keep them out of her healing eyes. I'm so excited. Just hoping that what I'm experiencing isn't just because her stitches haven't come out. I don't think so. Anyway, had to share my happy moment - YEAHHHHHH - this is reason for a glass of wine - celebrate!!! Maybe a bottle of wine since I don't have to awake scrubbing her face as usual. :whoo:

Stitches come out Monday.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, that's great news!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope Gracies stitch removal went smoothly today.
And I am so happy that her surgery was a success!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Karen. I'm so happy to read she's doing so well and that you're not having to wash her face as often as before. I sure hope it continues to get better each day and that the stitches removal is a non-event  

Yay, Gracie!!! :clap2:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Glad to hear the update. Little Gracie is sooo cute.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Karen, it sounds like everything is going so well now. I'm very happy for you!

Only five more days of stitches. I can't wait to see her beautiful eyes when they are full open again.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

YAY! I'm so glad Gracie is doing so well. Hugs and earlickies! XOXO


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

*She's Beautiful - AGAIN!!!*

My little girl (Gracie) had her stitches taken out today. She did wonderful and didn't put up a fight. I had to brag and take some pictures to share. She wouldn't stay still for a good close-up, so I coaxed her with a carrot. . . thus my hand in the picture. Her face is not all gunked up and wet anymore, so surgery was a success. There is 5% chance that the hairs will grow back. I'm praying NOT. That makes me so glad - tear staining should be minimal now. The freezing of the hairs also damaged the pigment cells around the inner corner of her eyes. So - it should return to black in 6 months or so. Regardless, I'm thrilled. For all she's been through, I still think she's cute. Her eye opening is slightly bigger than it used to be.

I almost bought her a shirt the other day that said, "You can't afford me." It is almost true with this problem and then her congenital liver problem.

Oops - Edited to add the pictures I promised!! :brick:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, she looks beautiful!!! Looks like a successful surgery.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Gracie is beautiful!!!!!! Congrats on the success of the surgery


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I know you are thrilled....and I'm thrilled for you both. She is a doll.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Karen
Gracie is gorgeous! She's sooo snowy white and you'd never know she's been through surgery. She really seems to have bounced back. YAY! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She looks WONDERFUL!!! Wow, you must be so pleased! I love her haircut too!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's gorgeous! I think you should get her the shirt, too! I'm sure it's true!

Sheri


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Aw Karen - what a sweetie your little Gracie is. That kid may be small but she is made of tough stuff to go through everything. 

Lola has constant tear streaming on one side. After reading your original post about the eyelashes, I asked the vet to check them on our last visit. He did find a two barely visible eyelashes sticking into her eye. He recommended me using petroleum based eye drops - human ones - that would put a barrier between her eye and the lashes. I haven't bought the stuff yet, but hope it helps.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Gracie is THE most precious little thing! I am so glad the surgery has gone so well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh yeah Gracie!!! I am so glad you posted pictures Karen. she looks like a princess again. not the poor little sad thing in those last pictures. Congrats Karen.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Gracie is adorable!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Gracie looks wonderful! 
I'm glad that surgery and her recovery have gone so well.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Aw Karen - what a sweetie your little Gracie is. That kid may be small but she is made of tough stuff to go through everything.
> 
> Lola has constant tear streaming on one side. After reading your original post about the eyelashes, I asked the vet to check them on our last visit. He did find a two barely visible eyelashes sticking into her eye. He recommended me using petroleum based eye drops - human ones - that would put a barrier between her eye and the lashes. I haven't bought the stuff yet, but hope it helps.


You might want to ask for a prescription for "I-Lid 'n Lash". The opthamologist prescribed it in the mean time. It apparently gives the lashes a waxy coating. It might be worth a try if the drops don't work.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for your nice comments everyone. I was just thrilled about the improvement. I don't believe she has really any tear staining to speak of either. Maybe, but VERY minor and I think most havs have some. You almost have to look for it. Yeah!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Karen, I'm so happy for you and Gracie. She looks adorable!!

You're not going to believe this but just a bit ago I looked at Lulu and she had blood all over the side of her face. I grabbed a warm wash cloth and started dabbing and it looks like she somehow scratched or poked the area just to the inside of her eye but not the eye itself. Where the tear stains and gunk would be. She keeps wanting to lick her lower leg and rub her eye area. Arghhh. If it's not better in the morning it's off to the vet.
Carole


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen~ She looks beautiful! Those eyes melted my heart. I'm so happy this all went so well.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

She looks great Karen!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, Carole!! Does she seem to be in any pain? Have you found where she was injured? I hope everything turns out OK. Let us know what the vet says. How scary for you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How is Lulu doing this morning?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for asking Sally, Karen. Lulu seems fine this morning. We got the bleeding stopped and it looked like she had scratched herself, not in the eye socket but just out side of it between the eyes. Last night she kept trying to rub her eyes on the side of the couch. I gave her a tiny amount of children's liquid benedryl and her eyes aren't watering so much today. 
These precious angels!!
Carole


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Karen, Gracie looks beautiful! I'm so glad the surgery went well for her and her stitches are out now. 
Speaking for T-shirts for dogs, I almost bought one the other day that said, "Cute but Costly." It was pink and the letters were outlined with glittery stuff. It was on sale for $7. It would have been perfect for Gracie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How wonderful to hear that Gracie's surgery went well, she's healed and as pretty as can be! Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gracie is precious! I'm happy to hear the surgery was a success!

Cripes, Carole, I'm glad the bleeding stopped! scary!


----------

